# MkV Xenon Headlight leveling - how to set up leveling motors with manual rheostat?



## vwascension (Jan 27, 2003)

I am putting in used OEM xenons into my 2009 Jetta Sportwagen. These lights have the leveling motors in them, with 4 wires going into the motor. I don't want to spend the cash on the auto leveling system, and realize that I can just set the lights manually. Thing is, I like the manual leveling switch and had it set up in my 04 Jetta E-code lights. TMtuning sells a manual switch for the MkV car, but it is to be used in the euro halogens that has the *3 wire* leveling motor. So, does anyone know how to make a mod for the 3 wire rheostat switch to fit the 4 wire leveling motor in the OEM xenon lights?


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: MkV Xenon Headlight leveling - how to set up leveling motors with manual rheostat? (vwascension)*

dont know if this applies to the mk5...
http://www.billswebspace.com/HIDleveling.pdf
http://communityhosting.net/Jetta/oemhid/


_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 7:10 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## vwascension (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: MkV Xenon Headlight leveling - how to set up leveling motors with manual rheostat? (Bolan Vdub)*

Thanks for that link, Bolan, but it is for a MKIV (it is an excellent write-up). All of the pre MkV leveling motors had 3 wires going into them ( a ground, a constant voltage and a rheostat voltage for changing the level of the light) but the MkV have 4 wires going into the leveling motor. It is the 4 wire leveling motor that is giving me the issues. 
Anyone have an answer for the MkV leveling motor controlled by a manual rheostat switch? 
Thanks.


----------

